
An easier way to create GitHub repositories - nfm
https://github.com/blog/1105-an-easier-way-to-create-repositories
======
tallowen
Glad to see that I'm not the only one who doesn't know what to do with
notifications on github.

~~~
jc4p
Same here, my thought process whenever I see a new notification goes something
like: "someone commented on my pull request? Two weeks ago? And I already
replied to it?"

------
mef
I read the headline and hoped that they had come up with a way to create new
repos from the command line. That being said, this is a great improvement,
especially with the templates.

~~~
DannoHung
Have you tried this? <http://defunkt.io/hub/>

    
    
        # create a repo for a new project
        $ git init
        $ git add . && git commit -m "It begins."
        $ git create -d "My new thing"
        → (creates a new project on GitHub with the name of current directory)
        $ git push -u origin master

~~~
ismarc
I actually was trying to use hub as part of our workflow (pull request from
feature branches) and it requires a user token that's no longer obtainable
(that I could find) as github is deprecating it in favor of oauth. So I'm now
building a cheap set of scripts using curl. If something has changed since
this weekend, or if there is a fork or branch I missed that doesn't require
the user token (or if you can get the token somehow), I'd love to know about
it as hub fits all our needs perfectly.

EDIT: just checked on the issue and it looks like it had movement recently, so
i'll be trying the possibly working branch.

~~~
phene
> it requires a user token that's no longer obtainable (that I could find) as
> github is deprecating it in favor of oauth.

Whoa, I had just used that feature last week. It used to be on the 'Account
Settings' page near the password fields.

------
patio11
Sidenote motivated by "If you need to upgrade your account to add a private
repository, you can now do that inside of the new repository screen." : You'd
be really shocked how valuable paying attention to thirty seconds of the user
experience can be when they're the thirty seconds separating an established
software company from tens of thousands of credit cards.

------
ajross
I guess I'm confused. Creating repositories was difficult?

~~~
5vforest
I can't tell you how many times I spent > 5 minutes trying to find where to
create a new repo for my organization.

~~~
moe
Lucky you. I don't even know how to easily _see_ a list of my organizations. I
always go through Account Settings -> Organizations.

That works but is rather counter-intuitive...

That said, I would have sworn sometimes there's a small dropdown next to my
username with the organizations in it. But right now I can't reproduce it.

~~~
merijnv
The problem is (probably) that you are watching github.com/yourprofile, which
doesn't show the dropdown. When you go to github.com itself you will see the
dropdown for selecting organisations in the top-left.

~~~
moe
Yes, in the meantime I found it and have identified the underlying problem.

You land on three different pages for these links:

    
    
      A) The github logo (top left)
    
      B) My name in the organizations dropdown (when available)
    
      C) My name in the upper right
    

The solution is simple:

These 3 pages must be combined into one and the organizations-dropdown must be
made visible on _all_ pages.

It's pretty obvious in hindsight, I can only assume the github frontenders are
suffering from routine-blindness.

------
seppo0010
Anyone else shocked about the 9000+ notifications unread? Isn't that admitting
it useless?

~~~
AncientPC
GitHub really needs to allow users to control their notifications and activity
feed with finer granularity.

There are projects I work on, which I want to appear in my activity feed.
There are projects I want to bookmark, which I don't want in my activity feed.

Right now the signal:noise ratio is terrible for activity feed and
notifications.

~~~
mweibel
+1!

That's really important. Also if you e.g. receive a notification per email
about something and go on this page by clicking the link it should remove the
unread notification for this particular thing.

------
yuvadam
Oh come on. Really, who cares about this?

Github has /so/ much more to fix before moving the New Repo button up to the
top bar.

Cluttered news feed and activity stream and redundant notifications are issues
that need desperate attention. Github, please fix them ASAP.

~~~
technoweenie
And we're working on /so/ much more than new repo screens too :)

~~~
masterleep
For the love of all that's holy, please add issue sorting back, as requested
hundreds of times on the blog post on that topic...

~~~
technoweenie
You can sort by Submitted/Updated/Comments. Feel free to send feedback to
support@github.com if this isn't what you're thinking of.

~~~
gkop
masterleep is thinking of sorting by user prioritization. We miss it.

------
JoelMcCracken
Ha, the comments on that page look like an except from old school yahoo chat.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
A/S/L?

------
ecoffey
I still want notification settings per organization membership.

